# Juiced: HIN



## ED101 (4. Januar 2008)

Hat schon jemand von euch das Spiel und wie ist es?


----------



## CentaX (4. Januar 2008)

Das Spiel soll leider sehr viele Bugs haben, unterstützt keine Realtek- Onboard Soundchips usw. 
Geh mal auf juiced.de ins Forum, ich bin da mit dem Benutzernamen Danone angemeldet (seit dem Beginn vor über 2 jahren )...
Das Board gibts seit dem 1.1.06...
Da wird eigentlich jedem geholfen


----------



## Masher (4. Januar 2008)

Wenn du Juiced 2 meinst, das Game ist ein einziger Bug, mit Rucklern, Abstürzen und Soundproblemen....^^


----------



## CentaX (4. Januar 2008)

Destructor12 schrieb:


> Wenn du Juiced 2 meinst, das Game ist ein einziger Bug, mit Rucklern, Abstürzen und Soundproblemen....^^



Sachichja


----------



## boss3D (20. Januar 2008)

Also die Demo hat mir sehr gut gefallen! Ich konnte auch keine Fehler oder technische Probleme feststellen! Wenn du allerdings ein Rennspiel mit Top-Grafik haben möchtest, solltest du lieber zu NfS: Pro Street greifen!

Die Grafik war ja schon immer eine Schwäche der Juiced-Serie, und das ändert sich leider auch mit dem neuesten Teil nicht.


----------



## CentaX (20. Januar 2008)

Hm..
Viele haben mit dem Spiel aber Probleme...
Bei vielen startet es nicht, bei manchen gibt es die Fehlermeldung 'xlive.dll fehlt' aus...
Für beides gibts ne Lösung...
Bescheiert ist, dass man die Hardware- Beschleunigung der Realtek onboard Chips ausschalten muss >.<
Und 'unser' Forum (juiced.de) muss darunter gewaltig leiden, wir hatten da schon welche... 
Einer hat wegen den _Lösungen_ rumgeflamt von wegen wie dumm man sein muss um Dateien ausm Spielverzeichnis zu löschen und hat dann erst zu mir gesagt, als ich ihn freundlich auf seine schlechte Rechtschreibung und die unberechtigte Kritik hingewiesen habe, das ich der 'chief' sei und dann hat er zu mir gesagt, ich sollte 'deine mudda anwi*****' 
Das hat er dann geändert... In der Mail mit der Berichtigung für den Beitrag stands aber drin, also 'KICKBANN!!'^^


----------



## Freeak (1. November 2009)

Der Therad ist zwar Schon älter, aber ich will keinen neuen Aufmachen, und zwar geht es bei mir und darum das Juiced 2 Irgendwie kein Breitbild mitmacht, ist zwar auf 1920x1080 Gestellt sowie Breitbild mit Haken versehen, aber denoch benimmt sich der Titel bei meinem Monitor (ASUS VW 246H) wie bei einem 4:3 Bild. Sprich es ist verzogen, und die Autos wirken dadurch sehr Breit bzw. Lang.

Das Schaut behämert aus, und das THQ ja eine absolut Miese Patchpolitik hat gibt es und gab es für Juiced 2 KEINEN Patch, also hat wer ne Idee wie ich ich das Game dennoch in Breitbild Spielen kann?

Den so ist Juiced für mich ein geiles Rennspiel, besonders die Driftrennen sind geil, aber das mit dem Breitbild ist echt nervig.


----------



## feivel (14. Januar 2010)

oweia...wenn ich das lese, ...habs mir erst für n paar euro nachträglich jetzt zugelegt. wollts jetzt dann installieren..dann bin ich mal gespannt auf die bugparade


----------



## Freeak (14. Januar 2010)

Das ist der mir einzig Bekannte Bug, die Demo Läuft ja mit Breitbild, nur die Vollversion Streikt.

Und wenn man den Registry-Eitrag der Demo nimmt und über die von Juiced 2 Schmeißt soll es angeblich im Breitbild laufen.


----------



## feivel (15. Januar 2010)

ich habs getestet mit der softwarepyramidenversion
kein patch aufgespielt.
und bei mir liefs mit breitbild.


----------



## Freeak (15. Januar 2010)

Es gibt ja auch keinen Patch für Juiced 2. Was für einen Monitor Hast du? Ich habe den ASUS VW 246H  24" LCD, und Spiele in 1.920 x 1.080.


----------



## feivel (15. Januar 2010)

spiele auf dem fernseher: ein toshiba zv 555d
42" LCD Fernseher.


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (21. Januar 2010)

Habe einen Patch für Juiced 2 HIN gefunden...  

Juiced: Patch #1 (dt.) [Patches] | 4players.de (PC, XBox, 360, Playstation2, Playstation3, GameCube, Wii, PSP, Nintdendo DS)


Hier das ChangeLog:

_Folgende Fehler werden durch den Patch auf Version 0.01.400 behoben:

-  auf Computern, bei denen mehr als 2 Gigabyte (GB) 
Arbeitsspeicher  (RAM) installiert ist, konnte Juiced nicht ausgeführt werden
- zu  geringe Soundlautstärke und fehlerhafter Sound-Effekt (dump valve)
-  in seltenen Fällen konnte sich beim Start ein Absturz des Spiels (crash  to desktop) ereignen
- Programmkonflikt mit Windows Media behoben,  der auftreten konnte, wenn das Spiel 
gestartet wurde, während die  "Windows Media"-Oberfläche im Vollbildmodus ausgeführt wurde
-  Steuerung optimiert; Deadzone für Eingabegeräte von 1 % auf 20 % erhöht
-  Kollisionsabfrage im Online-Modus bei der Rückwärtsfahrt abgeschaltet_


----------



## Galford (22. Januar 2010)

sunnyboy150182 schrieb:


> Habe einen Patch für Juiced 2 HIN gefunden...
> 
> Juiced: Patch #1 (dt.) [Patches] | 4players.de (PC, XBox, 360, Playstation2, Playstation3, GameCube, Wii, PSP, Nintdendo DS)


 
Was hat ein Juiced *1* -Patch mit Juiced *2* zu tun?
Juiced 2 ist 2007 erschienen, der Patch ist vom 19.09.*05*.
Wie ging das überhaupt zu installieren?


----------

